# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Celebrity Equinox

## Maroulis Nikos

_Γερμανία, Ιούνιος 2009 – Το Celebrity Equinox είδε για πρώτη φορά το φως της ημέρας, στις αρχές Ιουνίου, κατά την επίσημη έξοδό του από το Ναυπηγείο Meyer Werft, στο Papenburg της Γερμανίας. Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο, χωρητικότητας 2.850 επιβατών, είναι το δεύτερο που καθελκύεται στην κατηγορία Solstice._ 

_Διαβάστε περισσότερα και δείτε φωτογραφία εδώ :_

http://www.nautilia.gr/content.asp?contentid=8935

----------


## dakis

ta spaei!!!

----------


## st. elmo fire

θαυμάσιο!...για τους έχοντες παχύ πορτοφόλι.ξέρει κανείς για τα αμεα αν ειναι προσεγγίσιμο?

----------


## High1

> θαυμάσιο!...για τους έχοντες παχύ πορτοφόλι.ξέρει κανείς για τα αμεα αν ειναι προσεγγίσιμο?


Σύμφωνα με την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία, όλα τα επιβατηγά θα πρέπει να είναι προσαρμοσμένα στις ανάγκες των ΑΜΕΑ, με χώρους, καμπίνες, τουαλέτες, κλπ για ΑΜΕΑ

----------


## st. elmo fire

καλημέρα.προσβαση κ στη πισινα?
ειναι απορια μ αν τα αμεα έχουν δικαιωμα να ''συμμετασχουν'' στο ταξιδι του πλοιου η απλως να ικανοποιουνται με το να βλεπουν τους αλλους να ικανοποιουνται!
συγχωρεστε το τροπο μου(που ειναι λιγο αποτομος,ισως)αλλα δεν επιλεγουμε εμεις να ειμαστε αμεα.θελω πολυ να παω κρουαζιερα!διαβαζω τη πλωτη πολιτεια του ιουλιου βερν και...ταξιδευω

----------


## High1

> καλημέρα.προσβαση κ στη πισινα?
> ειναι απορια μ αν τα αμεα έχουν δικαιωμα να ''συμμετασχουν'' στο ταξιδι του πλοιου η απλως να ικανοποιουνται με το να βλεπουν τους αλλους να ικανοποιουνται!
> συγχωρεστε το τροπο μου(που ειναι λιγο αποτομος,ισως)αλλα δεν επιλεγουμε εμεις να ειμαστε αμεα.θελω πολυ να παω κρουαζιερα!διαβαζω τη πλωτη πολιτεια του ιουλιου βερν και...ταξιδευω


Aγαπητέ st. elmo fire ,όταν αποφασίσεις να πας μια κρουαζιέρα, τότε στο πρακτορείο που θα πας, θα σου πουν τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες που έχει το εκάστοτε πλοίο! Στο λέω, γιατί κάποια πλοία, έχουν στις καμπίνες ΑΜΕΑ πισίνα τύπου Τζακούζι, ώστε να μην νοιώθουν άβολα τα άτομα με κινησιακές δυσκολίες!! Στις μεγάλες εταιρείες πάντως, τα ΑΜΕΑ συμμετέχουν σε όλο το ταξίδι-όπως λές!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Ήρθε σήμερα στον Πειραιά για πρώτη φορά φέτος !Όμορφο ,αστραφτερό, καινούργιο ,στην μόλις  δεύτερη του κρουαζιέρα 
!Το καλωσορίζουμε και του ευχόμαστε να είναι τυχερό και καλοτάξιδο !
IMG_6428.JPG
IMG_6403.JPG

----------


## stratoscy

Ακόμα ένας ολοκαίνουργιος γιγαντας

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear Friends

I must confess, I hate to see such a big ship with two so stupid an minimal funnels...

and why did they immitate Costa funnels type???...no comments at all.

I believe Celebrity CEO, Director's or marketeers completely forgot the tradition of Chandris, and the beauty of all old Chandris liners and the glorious X funnels.

CelebrityEquinox.jpg

Well, I had some time off, and I redesigned the Equinox as I dream her:

CelebrityEquinox-maidenvoyage.jpg

1) New funnels placed amid-ship + decks
2) Panoramic deck at stern to match with the profile of ship's bridge
3) New ship's bow

I look forward for your comments...

Best regards

Ship's Agent

----------


## mastrokostas

Όμορφα η όχι είναι τα βαπόρια του σήμερα !εμένα μ αρέσουν ,διότι είναι μεγάλα ,σύγχρονα, και ποιο ασφαλή !
Το συγκεκριμένο με μία ποιο μεγάλη τσιμινιέρα ,ίσως να ήταν ακόμη ποιο όμορφο !
IMG_6451.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Κάτι ξεχωριστό στα βαπόρια είναι ότι κάνεις πραγματικούς φίλους ,που ακόμη και αν έχεις χρόνια να τους συναντήσεις ,όταν τους βρεις είναι σαν μην έχει περάσει ούτε μια μέρα !Ένας τέτοιος φίλος είναι ο φίλος μου ο Κώστας ,ψυκτικός πλέον σε αυτό το βαπόρι .Ήξερα ότι είναι σε αυτό ,και προχτές πρωί-πρωί πήγα και τον βρήκα .Θυμηθήκαμε τα παλιά (γνωριζόμαστε από 86 ) είπαμε στο πόδι και τι έχουμε κάνει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια .Διαπιστώσαμε ότι μεγαλώσαμε λίγο, όσο μεγάλωσαν και τα βαπόρια σήμερα ! :Very Happy: Θα τα ξανά πούμε σίγουρα την επόμενη φορά που θα έρθει το βαπόρι στον Πειραιά διότι έχουμε πολλά ακόμη να θυμηθούμε !
Να του ευχηθώ και από εδώ να έχει καλά ταξίδια !

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Dear Friends
> 
> I must confess, I hate to see such a big ship with two so stupid an minimal funnels...
> 
> and why did they immitate Costa funnels type???...no comments at all.
> 
> I believe Celebrity CEO, Director's or marketeers completely forgot the tradition of Chandris, and the beauty of all old Chandris liners and the glorious X funnels.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53597
> ...


Congrats for your effort to make her better.
Although the fwd Funnel is not necessary the size and the shape of the aft (better single) looks better along with your new Bow.

----------


## Ellinis

I agree, she looks more like a true ship.

----------


## Leo

Χρυσαφένιες θάλασσες για το μεγαθήριο, χθές το απόγευμα λίγο μετά τον απόλπου του από το μεγάλο λιμάνι. Καλά ταξίδια!!!

P1230159.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Είδα το βάπορα "φάτσα-κάρτα" και... "σκιάχτηκα"!  :Cool: 
Στο Μαστροκώστα, φυσικά.

IMG_5661.JPG

----------


## salto

> Χρυσαφένιες θάλασσες για το μεγαθήριο, χθές το απόγευμα λίγο μετά τον απόλπου του από το μεγάλο λιμάνι. Καλά ταξίδια!!!
> 
> P1230159.jpg


 πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια.

----------


## mastrokostas

Για τον φίλο AegeanIslands !
IMG_7498.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Καπετάνιος του πλοίου είναι ο Πειραιώτης Καπετάν Απόστολος Μπουζακης ,γέννημα θρέμμα στην Celebrity ,από 1989, ύπαρχος είναι ο Καπετάν Μανόλης Αλευρόπουλος ,που είναι στην Celebrity από 1993 προερχόμενος από τα ρυμουλκά ,και τέλος  Πρώτος Μηχανικός είναι ο Σταύρος Ζανίκος από την Χίο .

----------


## Trakman

> Για τον φίλο AegeanIslands !
> IMG_7498.jpg



Έχεις τον τρόπο να μας παρουσιάζεις λεπτομέρειες με μοναδικό τρόπο!!!! Υπέροχη εικόνα!!! :Wink:

----------


## raflucgr

celebrity equinox about to sail off Piraeus after her madain call on 21/08/09.
IMG_2515.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

Καλησπέρα σε όλο το φορούμ.Κατά τύχη βρήκα αυτό τ βίντεο που λέει ότι θα είναι δύσκολο να το βγάλουν από το ναυπηγείο και μιλά και ο ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ του πλοιου ο cpt Βουζάκις(τα κεφαλαία γράμματα είναι από σεβασμό στον καπετάνιο)

για να δούμε:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InqbZtkg65w

----------


## mastrokostas

Εδω βλεπουμε τον καπετάν Απόστολο Μπουζάκη σε μια φωτογραφεια απο δεξιωση στο πλοιο του!
IMG_7480.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Το Celebrity Equinox στον Πειραια στις 5.10.2009
EQ.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Το Celebrity Equinox στον Σαρωνικο λιγο πριν την αφιξη του στον Πειραια στις 25.10.2009

celebrity equinox 25.10.09.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Αναχωρηση του θηριου με την πρυμνη σημερα απ τον Πειραια 
035.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

1/6 Αναχώρηση του θηρίου από τον προλιμένα......
DSCF4934.jpg

DSCF4944.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Χθεσινή αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά :Wink:  P1030888.jpg

P1030889.jpg

P1030891.jpg

----------


## samichri

> Χθεσινή αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά P1030888.jpg
> 
> P1030889.jpg
> 
> P1030891.jpg


Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία πάνω από το πλοίο πετάνε δύο ελικόπτερα. Δεν νομίζω να φτάσαμε να ναυλώνουμε ελικόπτερα τα μέλη του forum εεεε????

----------


## DeepBlue

Ένα ελικόπτερο είναι το άλλο είναι γλάρος.Που ξέρεις μπορεί σε λίγο να δούμε και καμιά αεροφωτογραφία :Very Happy:

----------


## diagoras

Μια φωτογραφια απο αναχωρηση του πριν περιπου ενα μηνα 
036.JPG

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΟΤΙ ΠΟΙΟ ΩΡΑΙΩ η ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΙΚΟ ΕΠΙΤΕΥΓΜΑ 
[ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oW1W3brgqGY

----------


## DeepBlue

¶ψογος όπως πάντα φίλε SEA PILOT :Wink:  :Wink:  Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## SEA_PILOT

> ¶ψογος όπως πάντα φίλε SEA PILOT Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.


ΚΑΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ - ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ 
Η ΣΕΙΡΑ 'SOLSTICE' ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΙ ΤΗ 'ΝΑΥΑΡΧΙΔΑ' ΣΤΑ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΑ [ΚΡΙΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΚΥΜΑΤΙΖΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ] - ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΤΟ ΚΥΒΕΡΝΑ 'ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ' ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ!!!!

----------


## DeepBlue

> ΚΑΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ - ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ 
> Η ΣΕΙΡΑ 'SOLSTICE' ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΙ ΤΗ 'ΝΑΥΑΡΧΙΔΑ' ΣΤΑ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΑ [ΚΡΙΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΚΥΜΑΤΙΖΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ] - ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΤΟ ΚΥΒΕΡΝΑ 'ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ' ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ!!!!


Νομίζω φίλε SEA PILOT οτι σε όλα τα πλοία της Celebrity αξιωματικοί γέφυρας και μηχανής είναι Έλληνες.Τουλαχιστον κάτι έμεινε από την εταιρία με το άσπρο ¨Χ¨ στο φουγάρο.

----------


## Super Jet

Κωσταντινουπολη 18/06/2010. Σε όλους τους φίλους μα κυρίως στον Παντελη.
DSC02967.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Και από εδώ που το βλέπω ,πάλι μου αρέσει !

IMG_0587.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Βρε απ όπου και αν το δεις, πανέμορφο είναι !!

IMG_6938a.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

Το Celebrity Equinox στο λιμανι της Ροδου τον Μαιο που μας περασε. Αφιερωμενες στον Μαστροκωστα, Sea Pilot, Diagoras και Mike Rodos.

DSC_6845(1).JPG

DSC_6847(1).JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Και να μην ξεχνάμε, ότι αυτά εδώ τα κουκλιά ,τα ταξιδεύουν Έλληνες ναυτικοί !Και γι αυτόν τον λόγο, εγώ θα τα λατρεύω ακόμη ποιο πολύ !Ας έχουν ξεκούραστα, και καλά ταξίδια!
IMG_1034.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αν και πολύ καθυστεριμένα (τώρα το είδα :Confused: ) EQUINOX στο Πειραιά στις 13/07/2010. χαρισμένες σε σένα Super Jet.  :Razz:  

EQUINOX 02 13-07-2010.jpg

EQUINOX 03 13-07-2010.jpg

----------


## nkr

Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτο σας παιδια!!!!

----------


## lostromos

Στις φωτογραφίες φαίνεται τόσο μεγάλο, ώστε νομίζεις ότι είναι δημιούργημα του photoshop. 
Μετά, βλέποντας τη πλώρη του δεμένη με 6-7 κάβους, συνέρχεσαι...

----------


## φανούλα

Το "θηρίο" φυσικά στη Σαντορίνη :Wink: ...

IMG668.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Yπέροχη φανούλα ευχαριστούμε. :Razz:  απο το παλαιό λιμάνι, φυσικά.

----------


## φανούλα

> Yπέροχη φανούλα ευχαριστούμε. από το παλαιό λιμάνι, φυσικά.


Όρμος Φηρών(λογικά αυτό εννοείς και αυτό είναι :Razz: )!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ναι φανούλα το ίδιο λέμε :Wink: . Παλαιά εκεί ήταν το λιμάνι της Σαντορίνης και γι' αυτό ντόπιοι το λένε και παλαιό λιμάνι. :Very Happy:

----------


## φανούλα

> Ναι φανούλα το ίδιο λέμε. Παλαιά εκεί ήταν το λιμάνι της Σαντορίνης και γι' αυτό ντόπιοι το λένε και παλαιό λιμάνι.


Thanks!!! Πάμε για καμιά παντόφλα τώρα :Very Happy: ?!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ξέχασα όμως τη φωτο. Τραβηγμένη στον Πειραιά στις 03/08/2010. Χαρισμένη σε σένα και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz:  και πάμε για το στοιχείο μου τις παντόφλες :Wink:  

CELEBRITY EQUINOX 01 03-08-2010.jpg

----------


## Eng

Μια χθεσινη στις 11/9.

DSC03382.JPG

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΟΤΙ ΠΟΙΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΟ - ΟΤΙ ΠΙΟ ΩΡΑΙΟ κ ΕΠΙΒΛΗΤΙΚΟ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oW1W3brgqGY


[ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ 01-10 - 2010 ]

20101001160451(1).jpg

20101001160852(1).jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Να δουμε και ένα αγαπημενο !
IMG_1094.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Το πρώτο πάντα είναι το ποιο ωραίο ,ενώ τα επόμενα είναι κόπιες του !
Εδώ σε ενα ξημέρωμα στον Πειραιά μας !
IMG_6404a.jpg

----------


## nkr

*Απογευμα στην Σαντορινη παρεα με ενα απο τα αγαπημενα μου κρουαζιεροπλοια......
Αφιερωμενη στους mastrokosta,pantelis 2009,tss apollon,deep blue,SEA_PILOT,Dimitris T.,φανουλα,ιθακη και Καρολο*

----------


## pantelis2009

Έσκισες πάλι φίλε nkr με τη φωτο απο την όμορφη Σαντορίνη. Θες όμως νέα μηχανή :Razz: . Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωσηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nkr

Το ξερω Παντελη αλλα no money.........

----------


## nkr

*Μια ακομα φωτο του ομορφου βαποριου.....
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,minoan,tss apollon,deep blue,Dimitris T.,IONIAN STAR,Nissos mykonos και Καρολο*
100_4851.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε nkr θα ανταποδώσω σε άλλο θέμα. :Wink:

----------


## SEA_PILOT



----------


## Express Pigasos

μια αναχωρηση του πλοιου στις 17/9... αφιερωμενο στο φιλο  Solstice για τις απειρες συζητησεις που εχουμεκανει για αυτη τη σειρα πλοιων!!

----------


## SOLSTICE

Αδιαμφισβήτητα τα ομορφότερα μεγαθήρια με πολύ ωραίες γραμμές!!! Τόσα χρόνια κι ακόμα σαγηνεύουν με την παρουσία τους!!!! Στις 6/8 το Equinox έκλεισε το λιμάνι με την υπέροχη μανούβρα του!!!!!!!!!! Για τον Πέτρο και όλους τους καλόγουστους Solstice class fans!!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το  Celebrity Equinox κατα την επισκεψη του στην Μυκονο στις 21-8-2012

Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
_DSCN5554leandros 2182012.JPG

----------


## Giannis G.

Εδω το Celebrity Equinox στην Μύκονο φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το Superferry II :Fat: 



DSC02492.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το CELEBRITY EQUINOX στις 19-05-2011 στον Πειραιά, ενώ το Κωσταντής που περνά μοιάζει`σε μέγεθος σαν τα σωστικά του.

CELEBRITY EQUINOX 16 19-05-2011.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Μια νυχτερινη απο Σαντορινη.Σαν διαστημικος σταθμος δεν ειναι?

----------


## Express Pigasos

Το πλοιο συνηθιζε περαν ελαχιστων περιπτωσεων να ερχεται παααααααρα πολυ πρωι στο Λιμανι...

----------


## Express Pigasos

2 αφιξεις στον Πειραια 9.7 η 1η και 16.7 οι αλλες 2 (ταυτοχρονα με το Explorer)

equinox9.7.jpgequinox1.jpgequinox2.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Απο μια διαφορετικη οπτικη γωνια στη Σαντορινη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το CELEBRITY EQUINOX πριν 2 ώρες, μόλις έχει βγεί απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα.

CELEBRITY EQUINOX 37 18-06-2013.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Εχθές το πρωί στην Μύκονο.                                                                                                                         P1080550.jpgP1080552.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

¶λλη μια...P1080551.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Και η αναχώρησή του την ίδια μέρα...P1080564.jpgP1080566.jpg

----------


## captainikos

Barcelona 25/07/13

----------


## leo85

Στον Πειραιά 14 5-2012.

Seledrity EQUINOX 14-5-2012.gif

----------


## DeepBlue

Μύκονος 17-06-13.equinox.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το CELEBRITY EQUINOX στις 04-10-2009 στη Σαντορίνη, φωτογραφημένο από το Φηροστεφάνι. 
Για τον φίλο DeepBlue και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

CELEBRITY EQUINOX 40 04-10-2009.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Υπέροχη φίλε Παντελή.Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ. :Fat:

----------


## leo85

Σημερινή άφιξη του C. Equinox στον Πειραιά.

Celbrity Equinox 24-5-2015 01.gif.

----------


## SteliosK

*Celebrity Equinox*
Σημαιοστολισμένο στον Πειραιά σήμερα

sk_0064.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το C.Equinox στον Πειραιά, ξέρεις κανείς γιατί ήταν σημαιοστολισμένο εχθές. 

IMG_0111.jpg.

----------


## DeepBlue

Στην Μύκονο...P1030854.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

2707 ομοφυλόφιλοι σήμερα στα Χανιά - Έφτασε η gay κρουαζιέρα
Πολυεθνική, διαφορετική και σούπερ-μοντέρνα, η κρουαζιέρα *"Atlantis Med Cruise"* είναι από το πρωί στο λιμάνι της Σούδας, με 2.707 άτομα που είναι ομόφυλα ζευγάρια και παρέες ομοφυλόφιλων από 53 χώρες! 

Το πλοίο -κατέπλευσε λίγο πριν τις 9 το πρωί από την Κατάνια της Σικελίας και θα και θα αναχωρήσει στις 6 το απόγευμα για να επισκεφθεί τη* Μύκονο και τη Σαντορίνη*.

Η gay κρουαζιέρα, ξεκίνησε στις 14 Αυγούστου από τη Ρώμη στο *"Celebrity Equinox"* και αφού κάνει το πέρασμά της από την Ελλάδα, θα καταλήξει στην Τουρκία και συγκεκριμένα στην Κωνσταντινούπολη στις 24 Αυγούστου. Το πλοίο έχει 1.238 άτομα πλήρωμα και είναι το μεγαλύτερο που θα προσεγγίσει στο λιμάνι της Σούδας και τον προορισμό των Χανίων για την τουριστική περίοδο του 2015.

Με αφορμή τον κατάπλου του πολυτελούς κρουαζιερόπλοιου στο λιμάνι της Σούδας, πραγματοποιήθηκε συνάντηση του Προέδρου του Λιμενικού Ταμείου Ν. Χανίων κ. Κώστα Μπροκαλάκη με τον καπετάνιο του πλοίου, τον οποίο καλωσόρισε στο λιμάνι της Σούδας και στα Χανιά και του επέδωσε αναμνηστικό-ενημερωτικό υλικό για τα Χανιά, ενημερώνοντας τον παράλληλα για το πρόγραμμα βελτιώσεων και παρεμβάσεων στο Λιμένα της Σούδας. Ο καπετάνιος ευχαρίστησε για την υποδοχή και εξέφρασε τις άριστες εντυπώσεις του από τις υποδομές και τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες του Λιμένα της Σούδας.
Τ*ο κρουαζιερόπλοιο Celebrity Equinox* ανήκει στην κατηγορία των πολυτελών κρουαζιερόπλοιων της μεγάλης κατηγορίας και βραβεύεται συνεχώς για την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών που προσφέρει στους επιβάτες του αλλά και για τις τεχνολογικές καινοτομίες που διαθέτει. Το εν λόγω κρουαζιερόπλοιο, αλλά και όλη η σειρά κρουαζιερόπλοιων της κατηγορίας Solstice Class της Celebrity Cruises, προσφέρουν το μεγαλύτερο διαθέσιμο χώρο ανά επιβάτη, προσφέροντας ανέσεις στους επιβάτες χωρίς απολύτως κανένα συνωστισμό στους εσωτερικούς και εξωτερικούς χώρους. Αντίστοιχα κρουαζιερόπλοια των ίδιων διαστάσεων (320–330 μέτρων μήκους) φιλοξενούν σχεδόν διπλάσιους επιβάτες και αυτός είναι ένας από τους λόγους της προτίμησης υψηλού εισοδηματικού επιπέδου επιβατών στα κρουαζιερόπλοια της εταιρείας.

Αν και σύγχρονο, ναυπηγήθηκε το 2009, το κρουαζιερόπλοιο έχει ανακαινισθεί πρόσφατα δίνοντας έμφαση στην επιπλέον πολυτέλεια των κοινόχρηστων χώρων καθώς διαθέτει αληθινό γκαζόν στο ανώτερο κατάστρωμα του κρουαζιερόπλοιου για χρήση των επιβατών, πολυτελή εστιατόρια και μπαρ κλπ. Θεωρείται δε από τα πλέον φιλικά προς το περιβάλλον κρουαζιερόπλοια διεθνώς, καθώς παράγει ενέργεια από φωτοβολταϊκά συστήματα, διαθέτει πρωτοποριακά συστήματα ανακύκλωσης κλπ.

thumb-Celebrity-Equinox-6-7543281a4722be0ab6d6f3a967810de4.jpg
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ήθελα να ήξερα πως οι κρητικοί κάθονται κι ανέχονται όλες αυτές τις λούγκρες στον τόπο τους! Αλλά ξέχασα, μπρος στο χρήμα.....!

----------


## Giovannis

> Ήθελα να ήξερα πως οι κρητικοί κάθονται κι ανέχονται όλες αυτές τις λούγκρες στον τόπο τους! Αλλά ξέχασα, μπρος στο χρήμα.....!


επιπεδο δαπεδο. οι σεξουαλικες προτιμισεις μιας κρουαζιερας δεν θα ενοχλησαν τα χανια για μια μερα. μη τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα

----------


## DeepBlue

Μύκονος 22-06-15.P1030853.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

> Η gay κρουαζιέρα, ξεκίνησε στις 14 Αυγούστου από τη Ρώμη στο *"Celebrity Equinox"* και αφού κάνει το πέρασμά της από την Ελλάδα, *θα καταλήξει στην Τουρκία και συγκεκριμένα στην Κωνσταντινούπολη στις 24 Αυγούστου.* Το πλοίο έχει 1.238 άτομα πλήρωμα και είναι το μεγαλύτερο που θα προσεγγίσει στο λιμάνι της Σούδας και τον προορισμό των Χανίων για την τουριστική περίοδο του 2015


*Celebrity Equinox* 
Αναχώρηση από Κωνσταντινούπολη

sk_1260.jpg Celebrity Equinox Instabul.jpg sk_1297.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_  Ο φωτογραφικος  φακος του Τηνιου καραβολατρη ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΥ απαθανατισε το Celebrity Eguinox να παραπλεει την Τηνο  στις      10-6-2016

_DSCN0229λεανδρος .jpg

----------


## ppgk2005

Celebrity Equinox και Celebrity Reflection μαζί στη Μύκονο, 20/6/2016.

----------

